# Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?



## A.N.D.I. (19. August 2011)

*Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*

Hallo,

Seit einiger Zeit spiele ich wieder FoC. Das Addon ist eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, besonders durch die neuen Einheiten für das Imperium und der Rebellion. Jedoch verflog meine Freude recht schnell, da die Balance zum Kotzen ist. 
Nun meine Frage: Gibt es eine MOD oder Config, die die Balance wiederherstellt bzw. das Konsortium schwächt? Oder gibt es eine MOD, die die neuen Einheiten ins Hauptspiel bringt?
Der Patch machte es etwas erträglicher, aber es ist immernoch beschissen.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Star_KillA (21. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*

Gar nicht -.- 
Inwiefern meinst du unbalanced ? Meinst du die sind zu stark ? 
Dann nimm doch einfach das bessere Team und pack dir schwerere CPU´s als gegner rein.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. August 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Gar nicht -.-
> Inwiefern meinst du unbalanced ? Meinst du die sind zu stark ?
> Dann nimm doch einfach das bessere Team und pack dir schwerere CPU´s als gegner rein.



Das Zann-Konsortium ist zu stark.
In der Galaxiseroberung nervt mich der dumme Computer. Ich war die Rebellenallianz und hatte Konsortium und Imperium als Gegner. Doch das Imperium hat nie die scheiß Korruption entfernt. Deshalb wurde ich andauert von diesem Zann-Verein angegriffen. Oder die Schlachtschiffe:
 Die Aggressorzerstörer können überall gebaut werden, obwohl es Großkampfschiffe sind. Demnach gilt für die das Gleiche, wie für Sternzerstörer und co. Massentreiber sind Mist, genau wie der Candorous Panzer. Ich lande auf einem Planten und da stehen 10 von diesen Dingern. T4Bs haben keine Chance auch wenn das Spiel es anders sieht. Da hilft auch kein Bombardement, durch ihre Schilde überleben die das sogar. Nur in Kombination mit einem Orbitalbombardement vom Schlachtschiff kann die vielleicht vernichten. Die Bomber vom Konsortium sind total overpowered. Imperium und Rebellen haben erst auf Tech-Stufe 5 was gleichwertiges, was trotzdem den Kürzeren zieht.
Das Zannkonsortium hat schon seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber es sollte nicht mit Imperium und Rebellen auf einer Höhe.


----------



## Kaktus (21. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*

Bei den Schiffen musst du sie nur flankieren und nicht Kopf an Kopf stehen. Die Hauptwaffen des Konsortiums feuern fast nur nach vorne. Das muss man zu nutzen wissen. Am Besten mit den eigenen Schiffen mitten in sie rein fliegen und die Schiffe immer so positionieren das sie eben nicht vor den Gegnern stehen. So schwer sind sie nicht. Nur muss man ein wenig taktisch vorgehen. 
Und die Bomber.... nimm ein paar Corvetten mit und die Bomber sind nur noch WEltraumshrott. Die Mischung machts. Nur starke Schiffe hat überhaupt keinen Sinn. Außerdem hat die Republik sehr früh sehr starke Jäger mit denen man die abfangen kann.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Bei den Schiffen musst du sie nur flankieren und nicht Kopf an Kopf stehen. Die Hauptwaffen des Konsortiums feuern fast nur nach vorne. Das muss man zu nutzen wissen. Am Besten mit den eigenen Schiffen mitten in sie rein fliegen und die Schiffe immer so positionieren das sie eben nicht vor den Gegnern stehen. So schwer sind sie nicht. Nur muss man ein wenig taktisch vorgehen.
> Und die Bomber.... nimm ein paar Corvetten mit und die Bomber sind nur noch WEltraumshrott. Die Mischung machts. Nur starke Schiffe hat überhaupt keinen Sinn. Außerdem hat die Republik sehr früh sehr starke Jäger mit denen man die abfangen kann.


 
Danke für die Tipps. Wenn meinst du mit Republik? Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem mit den Candorous Panzern. Ich glaube, dass nur Dunkle Truppen III gegen die Dinger 'ne Chance haben.


----------



## Kaktus (21. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*

Republik war falsch... meinte Rebellen. Bei den Panzern kann ich dir gerade nicht helfen, das ist schon ein wenig her als ich das gespielt habe und dann auch meist nur mit dem Steiner-Mod das dem ganzen eine deutlich höhere Realistik gibt. Da dauert ist es auch deutlich schwieriger einen Sternenzerstörer zu töten wenn man nicht ein gleichwertiges Schiff hat. Auch gibt es mehr Planeten und mehr Einheiten... naja... im Grunde alles mehr. Da kann man auch nicht mehr auf jedem Planeten alles bauen und sich gut überlegen was man wann einnimmt und was man halten muss und was nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Republik war falsch... meinte Rebellen. Bei den Panzern kann ich dir gerade nicht helfen, das ist schon ein wenig her als ich das gespielt habe und dann auch meist nur mit dem Steiner-Mod das dem ganzen eine deutlich höhere Realistik gibt. Da dauert ist es auch deutlich schwieriger einen Sternenzerstörer zu töten wenn man nicht ein gleichwertiges Schiff hat. Auch gibt es mehr Planeten und mehr Einheiten... naja... im Grunde alles mehr. Da kann man auch nicht mehr auf jedem Planeten alles bauen und sich gut überlegen was man wann einnimmt und was man halten muss und was nicht so wichtig ist.


 
Diese Steiner-Mod muss ich mir nochmal anschauen. Irgendwie scheint es so, dass die X-Wings langsamer als die neuen TIE-Fighter sind. Außerdem haben die Konsortiumsbomber meine X-Wings relativ schnell vernichtet. Die Starviper Jäger sind eigentlich schlecht, doch die Buzz-Droiden machen sie verdammt stark. Im Hilfetext steht, dass Fregatten gegen die immun sind, aber die Schilde meiner Nebulon-B Fregatten wurden trotzdem durch Buzz-Droiden reduziert.


----------



## Kaktus (21. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*

Es ist noch länger her das ich es im Original gespielt habe, sorry, da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Als Jägerabwehr haben sich aber die Corvetten immer sehr gut gemacht. Schiffe wie die von den Mon Calamarie taugen nahezu überhaupt nicht zur Jägerabwehr, was aber auch richtig so ist. Und mit Verlusten muss man immer rechnen. Und offen gestanden... die Nebulon-B Fregatten taugen nicht wirklich etwas. 
Im Grunde nimmt man immer Korvetten und die dicksten Schiffe die man bekommen kann. Alles andere ist für den Poppo. Zumindest hab ich es immer so gemacht und bin so gut gefahren. Und auf dem Schlachtfeld schickt man erst die dicken Schiffe vor und wenn dann deren Jäger und Bomber angreifen, schickt man die Korvetten hinter her. Oder man schickt einen Pulk Korevetten vor um die ersten Jäger abzufangen und zieht sich dann, nach dem ersten Kontakt, sofort hinter die eigenen Großkampfschiffe zurück.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Es ist noch länger her das ich es im Original gespielt habe, sorry, da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Als Jägerabwehr haben sich aber die Corvetten immer sehr gut gemacht. Schiffe wie die von den Mon Calamarie taugen nahezu überhaupt nicht zur Jägerabwehr, was aber auch richtig so ist. Und mit Verlusten muss man immer rechnen. Und offen gestanden... die Nebulon-B Fregatten taugen nicht wirklich etwas.
> Im Grunde nimmt man immer Korvetten und die dicksten Schiffe die man bekommen kann. Alles andere ist für den Poppo. Zumindest hab ich es immer so gemacht und bin so gut gefahren. Und auf dem Schlachtfeld schickt man erst die dicken Schiffe vor und wenn dann deren Jäger und Bomber angreifen, schickt man die Korvetten hinter her. Oder man schickt einen Pulk Korevetten vor um die ersten Jäger abzufangen und zieht sich dann, nach dem ersten Kontakt, sofort hinter die eigenen Großkampfschiffe zurück.


 
Mit Großkampfschiffen greife ich keine Jäger an, dafür nehme ich Korvetten oder die Raktenkreuzer.


----------



## Kaktus (21. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*

Man... jetzt hast du mich aber. Ich hab das letzte mal irgendwann im Sommer letzten Jahres gespielt... wegen dir muss ich es wieder aus kramen


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Man... jetzt hast du mich aber. Ich hab das letzte mal irgendwann im Sommer letzten Jahres gespielt... wegen dir muss ich es wieder aus kramen


 
Doch nicht wegen mir. Du hat mir schon sehr gut geholfen. Danke nochmal.


----------



## Kaktus (21. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*

Doch wegen dir.... und da es derzeit nichts Neues gibt das mich reizt.... kommt es morgen wieder auf die Platte  Naja, viel konnte ich nicht helfen, ich hab auch vieles vergessen oder eben ein falsches Bild weil ich immer mit Mod gespielt habe und das ist kein Vergleich zum eigentlichen Spiel. Wenn du da einen Sternenzerstörer in 10 Minuten platt bekommst, bist du gut oder sehr stark überlegen


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Doch wegen dir.... und da es derzeit nichts Neues gibt das mich reizt.... kommt es morgen wieder auf die Platte  Naja, viel konnte ich nicht helfen, ich hab auch vieles vergessen oder eben ein falsches Bild weil ich immer mit Mod gespielt habe und das ist kein Vergleich zum eigentlichen Spiel. Wenn du da einen Sternenzerstörer in 10 Minuten platt bekommst, bist du gut oder sehr stark überlegen


 
Im Addon haben die Rebellen eine Fregatte, die ganz viele Protonentorpedos auf einmal abfeuert. Damit ist es kein Problem. Außerdem gibt es noch die B-Wings, die mit eingeklappten Flügeln ebenfalls sehr viele Torpedos abfeuern.


----------



## Kaktus (21. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*

Im Steiner Mod gibts noch eine ganze Menge mehr. Allerdings ist hier auch alles Rebalanced, so das man es nicht mehr mit dem original Spiel vergleichen kann.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (22. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Im Steiner Mod gibts noch eine ganze Menge mehr. Allerdings ist hier auch alles Rebalanced, so das man es nicht mehr mit dem original Spiel vergleichen kann.


 
Vorhin ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass die Karte sich manchmal von allein aufdeckt. Weißt du warum?


----------



## Gary (22. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*

Wenn keine Stationen oder dergleichen vorhanden sind, deckt sich die Karte automatisch auf.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (22. August 2011)

Gary schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn keine Stationen oder dergleichen vorhanden sind, deckt sich die Karte automatisch auf.



Die Karte deckt sich trotz Stationen auf.


----------



## Gary (22. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*

Wie 'Kaktus' schon meinte, ist schon viele Jahre her, dass ich das auch im Original gespielt habe, aber vielleicht gabs dort auch schon gewisse Boni auf der Karte/Planet, das es die Karte dadurch aufdeckt?! Allerdings habe ich rausgelesen, das du nicht das Konsortium spielst und dort würde ich solche Boni am ehesten vermuten, ob die sich dann auch auf den ankommenden Gegner "auswirken", puh, wäre ich überfragt. Ich dachte es würde sich nur um stationäre Raumstationen handeln, wenn die weg sind oder gar nicht existent sind.


----------



## Kaktus (22. August 2011)

*AW: Star Wars Empire at War FoC: Konsortium schwächen?*

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das sich bei mir einfach so etwas aufgedeckt hat.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (22. August 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das sich bei mir einfach so etwas aufgedeckt hat.



Vielleicht ist es ein Bug. Mal wird die Karte aufgedeckt und manchmal nicht.


----------

